# Crytek: Stellungnahme zu Finanz-Problemen - Krise sei überwunden



## Gast1669461003 (25. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Crytek: Stellungnahme zu Finanz-Problemen - Krise sei überwunden* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Crytek: Stellungnahme zu Finanz-Problemen - Krise sei überwunden


----------



## baiR (25. Juli 2014)

> Darin gesteht die Spielefirma aus Frankfurt die finanziellen Probleme ein, betont jedoch im gleichen Atemzug, dass die Krise nun überwunden sei.



Klar! Die teuren Mitarbeiter fallen ja jetzt weg. 
Ich bin mal gespannt wie die nächsten Spiele von Crytek werden. Dass so viele Schlüsselpositionen das Unternehmen verlassen haben, und vermutlich noch mehr, beunruhigt mich schon ein wenig. Ich hoffe, dass Crytek UK noch genügend gute Mitarbeiter besitzt damit sie in Zukunft vielleicht doch noch ein Time Splittersspiel veröffentlichen können.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juli 2014)

Puhhh... Nochmal Glück gehabt,


----------



## MichaelG (25. Juli 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Puhhh... Nochmal Glück gehabt,



Bleibt abzuwarten. Crytek hat ne menge guter Leute verloren, die abgesprungen sind. Ob sie das kompensieren können  (erst recht bei dem aktuellen Image) bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juli 2014)

Mal abwarten, könnte sein, dass der Verkauf der nächsten Spiele (z.B. Homefront 2) dann mitentscheident wird.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Juli 2014)

Ob 1 (gut oder sehr gut) verkauftes Spiel am Image der Firma selbst etwas ändern wird, daß Programmierer und Entwickler bzw. der gesamte mittlere Führungsstab in Kürze mit guten Leuten! neu besetzt wäre ? Es ist zu hoffen, aber starke Restzweifel bleiben....


----------



## zir0w (25. Juli 2014)

*Gute Leute???*



MichaelG schrieb:


> Ob 1 (gut oder sehr gut) verkauftes Spiel am Image der Firma selbst etwas ändern wird, daß Programmierer und Entwickler bzw. der gesamte mittlere Führungsstab in Kürze mit guten Leuten! neu besetzt wäre ? Es ist zu hoffen, aber starke Restzweifel bleiben....



Ihr seid alle so Schlaumeier, erst beschwert ihr euch, dass alles schlecht war seit Crysis 1 und jetzt sagen alle "Die guten Leute sind weg". Wenn diese Leute gut gewesen wären, wäre alles nach Crysis 1 dann nicht auch gut!? Kommt mal klar, der Frühjahrsputz war längst überfällig! Ab jetzt kann es nur noch bergauf gehen, mit Leuten die Visionen umsetzen können!


----------



## Phone (25. Juli 2014)

baiR schrieb:


> Klar! Die teuren Mitarbeiter fallen ja jetzt weg.
> Ich bin mal gespannt wie die nächsten Spiele von Crytek werden. Dass so viele Schlüsselpositionen das Unternehmen verlassen haben, und vermutlich noch mehr, beunruhigt mich schon ein wenig. Ich hoffe, dass Crytek UK noch genügend gute Mitarbeiter besitzt damit sie in Zukunft vielleicht doch noch ein Time Splittersspiel veröffentlichen können.




Ich dachte immer die Schlüsselpositionen bei Crytek waren die drei Brüder 
So wurde es von den meisten immer beschrieben...


----------



## nerdone (26. Juli 2014)

Ich finds immer interessant dass sich Vorahnungen oft bestätigen. Wie die von mobile games und free to play wäre die Zukunft usw. angefangen haben, dachte ich mir schon dass da nichts gutes dabei rauskommen wird. Der Focus lag offensichtlich nur mehr beim Geld und die Innovation die dieses Unternehmen einst auszeichnete ging flöten. Die Rechnung dafür haben sie jetzt offensichtlich bezahlt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juli 2014)

nerdone schrieb:


> Ich finds immer interessant dass sich Vorahnungen oft bestätigen. Wie die von mobile games und free to play wäre die Zukunft usw. angefangen haben, dachte ich mir schon dass da nichts gutes dabei rauskommen wird. Der Focus lag offensichtlich nur mehr beim Geld und die Innovation die dieses Unternehmen einst auszeichnete ging flöten. Die Rechnung dafür haben sie jetzt offensichtlich bezahlt.



Das ist leider ein Problem, das manche Firmen nicht verstehen. Statt man weiterhin seine Zielgruppe bedient und damit einfach zufrieden ist, will man unbedingt bei allem mitmischen, verändert sich so radikal, dass nichts mehr von dem übrig ist, was einen mal ausgezeichnet hat. Ich kann mir zum Beispiel beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass jemand der Crysis zockt, dann irgendein Free-2-Play Spiel will. Da rümpfen die Leute die Nase und wenn dann nicht genügend neue Spieler hinzukommen, dann stehst ganz mit leeren Händen da


----------



## Batze (26. Juli 2014)

zir0w schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle so Schlaumeier, erst beschwert ihr euch, dass alles schlecht war seit Crysis 1 und jetzt sagen alle "Die guten Leute sind weg". Wenn diese Leute gut gewesen wären, wäre alles nach Crysis 1 dann nicht auch gut!? Kommt mal klar, der Frühjahrsputz war längst überfällig! Ab jetzt kann es nur noch bergauf gehen, mit Leuten die Visionen umsetzen können!



Solange da ein gewisser Yerli ist wird überhaupt nichts umgesetzt. Außer seine Fantasien und träumereien vom schnellem Geld im f2p Sektor.
Das ist so, als wenn Ferrari plötzlich nur noch Fiat Punto herstellen würde. Eben weg von Technik inovation, was Crytek mit seiner Engine ja geschaffen hat, hin zum Mitläufer Model.
Der kleine Unterschied ist, das hinter Fiat ein riesen Unternehmen steckt, dem auch nicht die Leute weglaufen, bei Crytek gibt es nichts mehr.
Schade. Schade das man da so ein paar Brüder hat, die was tolles am Anfang geschaffen haben, aber dann eben durch Höhenflug alles zunichte machen.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juli 2014)

nerdone schrieb:


> Ich finds immer interessant dass sich Vorahnungen oft bestätigen. Wie die von mobile games und free to play wäre die Zukunft usw. angefangen haben, dachte ich mir schon dass da nichts gutes dabei rauskommen wird.



vermutlich gibt es keinen relevanten spielehersteller mehr, der auf f2p und mobile verzichten kann.
sorry, aber die behauptung, dass es diese dinge gewesen wären, die crytek die probleme bereitet hätten, ist -behaupte ich- absolut an den haaren herbeigezogen.
 f2p und mobile sind wichtige zukunftsmärkte, auch wenn das den alteingessenen zockern nicht passen mag.


----------



## nerdone (26. Juli 2014)

Die Antwort würde ich mal als falsch bezeichnen. Man muss da schon zwischen Produzenten und Puplisher unterscheiden. Zweitere haben viel Geld und investieren dann eben in unterschiedliche Bereiche und Risko oder Zukunftsmärkte. Crytek ist eine mittelständische Softwareschmiede mit beschränkten Ressourcen und kein multinationaler Konzern. Und ich bin mir relativ sicher dass der überwiegende Mehrheit der bekannten und etablierten PC oder Konsolen Spielehersteller (die Betonung liegt auf Hersteller) kein free2play oder mobile spiel entwickeln. Klar ist das ein Zukunftsmarkt  aber das Problem mancher Firmen, nicht nur am Spielemarkt, ist dass sie ihr Kerngeschäft vergessen und Investitionen in Bereiche Tätigen mit denen sie einfach zu wenig Erfahrung haben oder wie im Falle Cryteks die Stammkunden nicht mehr ansprechen können. Erweiterung der Geschäftsfelder gerne aber nur langsam und sehr durchdacht.


----------



## Mothman (26. Juli 2014)

Warum machen die das nicht wie Epic mit Unreal und leben hauptsächlich von den Engine-Verkäufen/Lizenzen?!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Juli 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Warum machen die das nicht wie Epic mit Unreal und leben hauptsächlich von den Engine-Verkäufen/Lizenzen?!


Schätze dass kaum jemand mit der Engine zurecht kommt. Wenn ich mir so die Spiele ansehe die die Engine nutzen, wurde doch das vorhandene Potential dieser Software nie so ausgereizt wie durch Crytek selbst.

Seltsam aber, dass die Modder-Community es widerum besser können.


----------



## Odin333 (26. Juli 2014)

zir0w schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle so Schlaumeier, erst beschwert ihr euch, dass alles schlecht war seit Crysis 1 und jetzt sagen alle "Die guten Leute sind weg". Wenn diese Leute gut gewesen wären, wäre alles nach Crysis 1 dann nicht auch gut!? Kommt mal klar, der Frühjahrsputz war längst überfällig! Ab jetzt kann es nur noch bergauf gehen, mit Leuten die Visionen umsetzen können!



Was ist denn das für ein Schmarrn? Du gehst davon aus, dass nur die Leute abgesprungen sind, die für den Käse, den Crytek verzapft hat, verantwortlich sind? Die grössten Probleme sind aber noch da und das sind die Yerli's.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Juli 2014)

zir0w schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle so Schlaumeier, erst beschwert ihr euch, dass alles schlecht war seit Crysis 1 und jetzt sagen alle "Die guten Leute sind weg". Wenn diese Leute gut gewesen wären, wäre alles nach Crysis 1 dann nicht auch gut!? Kommt mal klar, der Frühjahrsputz war längst überfällig! Ab jetzt kann es nur noch bergauf gehen, mit Leuten die Visionen umsetzen können!



Ganz einfach. Nur weil sie etwas beherrschen heißt nicht, daß sie das machen dürfen was sie könnten. Der Vergleich mit Ferrari paßt hier durchaus, auch wenns auf dem ersten Blick nach einem hinkenden Vergleich klingt.

Oder auch anders: Porsche baut super Sportwagen. Wenn jetzt VW sagen würde (was sie nicht machen werden, weil daß der Todesstoß für die Marke Porsche wäre) "Ihr baut jetzt in dem 911 nur noch 4 Zylinder TSI-Motoren rein, Bauteilgleichheit mit Audi muß bei 80% sein u.s.w." hätte zwar Weissach (Porsche Entwicklungszentrum) weiterhin ein ingenieurtechnisch brillantes Entwicklungspotential und Möglichkeiten, die sie aber in dem hypothetischen Falle nicht ausschöpfen dürften. 

Da braucht man sich doch mal nur anzuschauen, was Weissach auch für Fremdfabrikate (bei weitem nicht nur allein auf dem Automobilsektor) und auch für sich selbst so auf die Räder gestellt hat (Projekt Langzeitauto, Rostschutzmaßnahmen, Königswellenmotoren, Leichtbautechnologien, MB E500, Audi RS2 Avant, die neue Harley-Motorengeneration, Speedboote und deren Antriebe, Flugzeugmotoren für die Mooney die 60% weniger Sprit brauchen bei gesteigerten Flugleistungen, Schwungradspeicher für Hybridsysteme, Keramikbremsen, aktive Motorlager für GT3, Klappenauspuffsysteme für Leistungssteigerungen,  für den (ersten) Ibiza die Motoren, für Lada Antriebe, das DSG von VW stammt von den Ursprüngen des in den 80er Jahren auch in LeMans getesteten Doppelkupplungsgetriebe bei Porsche (u.a. auch im 956/962 und auch in Rennversionen vom 944), Turboaufladung bis hin zum wassergekühlten Doppelturbo beim 959, aktive Fahrwerke, Allradlenkungssysteme, den hubraumstärksten Vierzylinder-Benzin-Saugmotor der Nachkriegszeit und in seiner Klasse auch der drehmomentstärkste, aktive Aerodynamikkomponenten, variable Nockenwellenverstellungen, Weiterentwicklungen der Benzindirekteinspritzung u.s.w.u.s.f. Das ist nur ein Bruchteil der mir ad hoc einfällt. Und jetzt stell Dir mal vor VW sagt mit einem mal: "Alles schön und gut, aber ihr habt ins Regal von Audi/VW zu greifen und nichts eigenes vom Stapel zu lassen." Das wäre ungefähr das was man mit der Beschneidung der Nutzung von Potential bei den Programmierern bei Crytek gleichsetzen könnte.

Ein kleiner aber entscheidender Unterschied besteht aber auch in anderer Hinsicht: Über die Firmenausrichtung, Projekte etc. entscheiden andere als die mittlere Führungsebene. Die hatten die Vorgaben nur umzusetzen, egal ob ihnen das paßt oder nicht. Und daß sie was auf dem Kasten haben zeigen ja Features wie der Anzug in Farcry und die Grafik, an der es nun von allen Dingen am wenigsten ausuzsetzen gibt. Da gibts andere Problemzon en bei Crysis (Story, Spieldauer). Und die Entwickler können auch nichts für die F2P-Ausrichtung von Crytek. Das ist die Entscheidung der oberen Führungsebene, nicht der mittleren. Auch die Shootermechanik paßt. Wenn aber das Potential der Entwickler ausgebremst wird, kann es so gut sein wie es will. Darin liegt das Problem. Oder anders herum: Crytek wurde nicht von den Problemen verlassen sondern gute Leute haben aufgehört gegen Windmühlen zu kämpfen. Erst Recht wenn kein Geld fließt.


----------



## doctobi (26. Juli 2014)

far cry,  crysis etc sind mit die am meisten raubkopierten Spiele (millionenfach) - hoffe die Kritiker am Firmenstil haben alle die Orginale


----------



## Bonkic (27. Juli 2014)

doctobi schrieb:


> far cry,  crysis etc sind mit die am meisten raubkopierten Spiele (millionenfach)



bitte? 
woher hast du denn diese 'information'?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Juli 2014)

doctobi schrieb:


> far cry,  crysis etc sind mit die am meisten raubkopierten Spiele (millionenfach) - hoffe die Kritiker am Firmenstil haben alle die Orginale


Ich würde zwar nicht behaupten dass die Spiele ähnlich mehrfach raubkopiert wurde wie beispielsweise ein "StarCraft" (da hieß es, dass nur jede 10. Version ein Verkaufs-Original war), die große Ziffer X bedeutet am Ende aber so oder so einen kräftigen Verlust.


----------



## doctobi (27. Juli 2014)

z.B. für 2012:
http://www.chip.de/news/Raubkopie-Hits-Die-meistkopierten-Spiele-des-Jahres_53596781.html


----------



## doctobi (27. Juli 2014)

noch weitere Fragen ?


----------



## doctobi (27. Juli 2014)

Raubkopie Hits: Die meistkopierten Spiele des Jahres - News - CHIP


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Juli 2014)

doctobi schrieb:


> Raubkopie Hits: Die meistkopierten Spiele des Jahres - News - CHIP


DAS ist natürlich bitter. Da bringt die Raubkopie-Szene eben auch deutsche Entwickler wie Crytek um den verdienten Erfolg.

Ich hasse solche Leute die nicht einen müden Cent für teuer und aufwendig entwickelte Spiele ausgeben und trotzdem ihre Zockerlaune ausleben wollen, egal wie.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Juli 2014)

doctobi schrieb:


> noch weitere Fragen ?



crysis 2 war wegen mir in dem betreffenden jahr das am häufigsten 'raubkopierte' (sofern man dieser statistik überhaupt glauben kann). 
das ist ein bißchen was anderes, als das was du eigentlich behauptet hast.


----------



## Mothman (27. Juli 2014)

doctobi schrieb:


> noch weitere Fragen ?


Ja. Wieso postest du 3 Mal hintereinander?


----------



## doctobi (27. Juli 2014)

off-topic


----------



## doomkeeper (27. Juli 2014)

Wtf? Die geben jetzt *offiziell* bekannt Probleme geklärt zu haben die man *offiziell nicht* hatte? 
Was für ein Saftladen.


----------

